
Long-term rentals back on market in Vancouver thanks to new Airbnb rules - mzs
https://www.thestar.com/vancouver/2019/06/21/three-hundred-long-term-rentals-back-online-in-vancouver-thanks-to-new-airbnb-rules-says-researcher.html
======
mzs
thread of charts the editor left out:
[https://twitter.com/JenStDen/status/1142547276981653504](https://twitter.com/JenStDen/status/1142547276981653504)

